# Winchester model 1200, 12 gauge 2 3/4 “ chamber



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2020)

I inherited a 12 gauge from my Dad  years ago & would like to restore it for my Son or Grandson. The shotgun itself is in excellent condition, even though it’s 60 some years old. The problem is the barrel is missing & I need to try to find one. I have been looking for a couple of months now & they just aren’t around anymore. Any of you guys have one, or know a source.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 16, 2020)

Good luck finding one Al,,that's going to be a nice gun restored. Thats the gun I grew up with running beagles and rabbit hunting. Lots of good memories with that one.


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey Al,

Best luck with your quest.  I assume that you've already contacted Winchester?

I would think that a skilled gunsmith could make the barrel.

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=Top+ranked+US+gunsmiths

I did a quick google for antique firearms dealers and came up with a list.  

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=Antique+firearms+dealers


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2020)

G'morning Al,
that isn't too hard to find used, but new might be.
Do you want to do a like new, 100% restoration, or just replace the barrel?
That model's barrels have been discontinued, and the newer 1300 barrels aren't compatible with the 2-3/4" guns.
But lots of parts are available at certain places like gunbroker.com.
Here is a set of parts up for auction, https://www.gunbroker.com/item/875596452

Keep an eye on various auction sites like gunbroker and even ebay.


----------



## D.W. (Aug 16, 2020)

Your best bet is probably just to keep an eye on gunbroker.com or ebay. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 16, 2020)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/9060168...BARREL-30-INCH-FULL-CHOKE-PLAIN-EXCELLENT.htm  ?

All are sold but this place gets them...

or just buy another one...

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/876508848


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 16, 2020)

When they discontinued the 1200 I remember guys buying  up whatever they could .


----------



## willy appleseed (Aug 16, 2020)

Al guns are my other thing check out Brownells .com


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2020)

willy appleseed said:


> Al guns are my other thing check out Brownells .com


Brownells isn't going to have a discontinued 1200 barrel.


----------



## Mofatguy (Aug 16, 2020)

Try gun parts Corp. or jacks first. Bobs gun parts in Arkansas might have something?

gpc and jacks 1st Our my go to at my gun shop for parts.

just be sure when you find one to get it checked for headspace. If you don’t know how take it to a gunsmith .


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Good luck finding one Al,,that's going to be a nice gun restored. Thats the gun I grew up with running beagles and rabbit hunting. Lots of good memories with that one.





one eyed jack said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> Best luck with your quest.  I assume that you've already contacted Winchester?
> 
> ...





chilerelleno said:


> G'morning Al,
> that isn't too hard to find used, but new might be.
> Do you want to do a like new, 100% restoration, or just replace the barrel?
> That model's barrels have been discontinued, and the newer 1300 barrels aren't compatible with the 2-3/4" guns.
> ...





zippy12 said:


> https://www.gunsamerica.com/9060168...BARREL-30-INCH-FULL-CHOKE-PLAIN-EXCELLENT.htm  ?
> 
> All are sold but this place gets them...
> 
> ...





chopsaw said:


> When they discontinued the 1200 I remember guys buying  up whatever they could .





willy appleseed said:


> Al guns are my other thing check out Brownells .com





chilerelleno said:


> Brownells isn't going to have a discontinued 1200 barrel.





Mofatguy said:


> Try gun parts Corp. or jacks first. Bobs gun parts in Arkansas might have something?
> 
> gpc and jacks 1st Our my go to at my gun shop for parts.
> 
> just be sure when you find one to get it checked for headspace. If you don’t know how take it to a gunsmith .



Thanks for all the ideas guys. I did find one, but the guy wanted $350 fo it. That’s a bit pricey for me. I also found a guy who had a sawed off barrel, only 14“. Not quite legal. I’m going to keep looking.
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 17, 2020)

I  been a collector of Ruger M77 rifles and pre-64 Model 12's for many years. I buy many of my guns on Gunbroker.com. You stand a good chance of finding one there. Search every few days and something should pop up.


----------



## willy appleseed (Aug 17, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Brownells isn't going to have a discontinued 1200 barrel.


thought it might be worth a try


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> I  been a collector of Ruger M77 rifles and pre-64 Model 12's for many years. I buy many of my guns on Gunbroker.com. You stand a good chance of finding one there. Search every few days and something should pop up.



Thank-you, I’ll check it out.
Al


----------



## Jonok (Aug 21, 2020)

Try this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Winchester...510716?hash=item2643c17b3c:g:WPMAAOSwOxBfPcGT


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks Man, I put a bid in!
Al


----------



## unclejhim (Aug 21, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I inherited a 12 gauge from my Dad  years ago & would like to restore it for my Son or Grandson. The shotgun itself is in excellent condition, even though it’s 60 some years old. The problem is the barrel is missing & I need to try to find one. I have been looking for a couple of months now & they just aren’t around anymore. Any of you guys have one, or know a source.
> Thanks,
> Al


Try  NUMRICH GUNPARTS


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2020)

I gave them a try, still no luck. Am finding out that a model 1300 will fit the receiver of my 1200. So I’m expanding my search.
thanks Jim!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Am finding out that a model 1300 will fit the receiver of my 1200.


That's true , but has to be a field model . 
Keep checking auction sites . Like said above , you're not going to find a discontinued barrel on a gun parts site . 
I would find a local gun show . Find a shotgun table , and tell the guy the " family gun " story and your plans for it . I bet you get what you need at a fair price .


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 22, 2020)

SmokinAl

Careful, the 1300 barrels will fit many of the 1200 series, but are not compatible with the 12ga 2-3/4".


----------



## JJS (Aug 22, 2020)

There is one on eBay now


----------



## forktender (Aug 23, 2020)

What is he gonna use the gun for? If it's ducks and geese or anything that requires steel shot I'd pass on that barrel with the Herters  poly style choke. I'm pretty sure it would be ok with Bismuth shot but I'd look into it first. That choke systems intended use was Lead shot only.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for all the help guys. I’ll keep looking
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Aug 23, 2020)

forktender said:


> What is he gonna use the gun for? If it's ducks and geese or anything that requires steel shot I'd pass on that barrel with the Herters  poly style choke. I'm pretty sure it would be ok with Bismuth shot but I'd look into it first. That choke systems intended use was Lead shot only.



I'm with 

 forktender
 ,

You will be disappointed with a Poly Choke.  They were popular in the 20s -50s.  Factory installed chokes give far better shot patterns than a Poly Choke.

Determine  what predominantly you wish to hunt and then choose the length of barrel as well as the choke required for comfortable swing, balance, and range.

John


----------



## LanceR (Aug 23, 2020)

There are at least three Model 1200 barrels for sale on Gunbroker right now....


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks guys!
I’m still looking!
Al


----------

